# JavaScript is not Java !



## acinau (21. Jan 2004)

Netscape added some more functionalities and scripting abilities to Netscape.
It was originally called "LiveScript", then rebadged to "JavaScript"  for marketing purposes.


----------



## el_barto (21. Jan 2004)

was will uns der künstler damit sagen?


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Jan 2004)

acinau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Netscape added some more functionalities and scripting abilities to Netscape.
> It was originally called "LiveScript", then rebadged to "JavaScript"  for marketing purposes.


 :idea: thanks for this info


----------

